# LHD R32 GT-R



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, I'm from the Philippines and I just got a LHD R32 GT-R with some Nismo exterior bits and a modified exhaust (HKS Dragger). It's converted to LHD and is quite mechanically sound, but aesthetics wise, the interior is not what you could call "acceptable". The exterior though is pretty clean for a car this old.





































Hopefully when the interior is presentable enough already, a single maybe T70 or T78 turbo would be fitted in along with some usual bolt-ons like fuel pump, E-Manage Ultimate, etc etc.... but that will take some time as some minor problems would have to be solved first.

The car is currently boosting 0.8 bar and honestly, I find it quite slow below 100kph. I don't know why, but many of my friends have told me that I should not expect much from a stock GT-R, as I had the impression that stock GT-Rs accelerate from 0-60mph quite quicker than Lancer Evos in very lightly tuned trim. Is this quite normal? I'm looking for that brutal punch my Evo makes from zero. But maybe it's just because the car is quite heavy (and old + tired I might add). But from 120kph onwards, it just feels so effortless for the car to climb all the way up to 200++kph.

Also, I greatly approve of this site as it has been useful in giving me information in this quite rare (at least here) car. More power to you guys and thanks for giving me the inspiration


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

nice car.

looks to be in good condition.

got any interior shots?


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

not yet... it's embarassing lol... something close to sacrilage!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd love to see some interior pic's aswell, never saw a LHD R32 before...I would love to make mine LHD too, but i guess it wouldn't be roadlegal in Belgium anymore :flame:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks great and a Left hooker. Lets see inside (will lok strange) :wavey:


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

okay I'll post interior pics soon... 

plus maybe also some weird engine shots... you'll be in for a surpirse on how weird the firewall arrangement is...


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

more pics of the R32 GT-R: 














































and as promised.. the rough interior..



















...and the rough engine bay..


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

its not too bad. Did A31 Cefiro's & C33 Laurels come out LHD? Because a dash from one of those would possibly fit.

I know you can fit S15 dash's in 180SX's so again that might potentially be an option with a bit of work


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

bullit: you should have had it converted by autoplus. i was in the states when they had it converted by shyline motors. that condo looks familiar...is that the one near csb? that has an entrance along taft ave?


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Doesn't look that bad. As for the dashboard in Skyline it's better to get someone make you a LHD reflection of a RHD one. 
You got air circulation working right ? Seen a few LHD converstions made without air blower 
If you got any info on your RHD->LHD swap I'll be happy to hear it. In my country you can't register a RHD car if it isn't at least 25 years old so I'll have to convert my if I want it to be road legal.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

1st mod should be the suspension!


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

as far as it feeling slow. I found that aswell but if you can bring it up to stage 1 tune it makes a world of differance....


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

ajilopez said:


> bullit: you should have had it converted by autoplus. i was in the states when they had it converted by shyline motors. that condo looks familiar...is that the one near csb? that has an entrance along taft ave?



ajilopez, I am planning to do this one right anytime soon plus I talked with Terry of stage21 here and he says he might be able to pull it off, looking like an original LHD unit. 

and yes, it's in Taft Ave. how'd you know?


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

the interior is not bad. over all i think that car looks pretty sharp. great body and paint it seems too.


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> its not too bad. Did A31 Cefiro's & C33 Laurels come out LHD? Because a dash from one of those would possibly fit.
> 
> I know you can fit S15 dash's in 180SX's so again that might potentially be an option with a bit of work


yes, some people have done it. they have installed LHD Cefiro dashboards and it fits nicely... but I'm leaning towards a new fabricated dash so the interior will still look like a proper Skyline 



zell said:


> Doesn't look that bad. As for the dashboard in Skyline it's better to get someone make you a LHD reflection of a RHD one.
> You got air circulation working right ? Seen a few LHD converstions made without air blower
> If you got any info on your RHD->LHD swap I'll be happy to hear it. In my country you can't register a RHD car if it isn't at least 25 years old so I'll have to convert my if I want it to be road legal.


yup I'm still looking for options but I'm leaning towards the very talented boys here at Stage21. they export various bodykits to Japan. 

I'll contact you as soon as the dash gets started. Maybe they can ship it out if mine comes out fine. And you'll get it for a lot cheaper too, as I have to pay for the fiberglass mold lol :flame: 

All I can tell you now is that a LHD steering rack for a Cefiro was used, that's as far as my knowledge goes in the conversion at the moment. You can ask me questions if you want some more info then maybe I'll look into my car 



hyrev said:


> 1st mod should be the suspension!


tell me about it! :bawling: 



moffett said:


> as far as it feeling slow. I found that aswell but if you can bring it up to stage 1 tune it makes a world of differance....


yea, you can feel it in the engine... it seems that it can still produce more because at 280++hp, it still sounds quite asleep... I'm just wondering, when you say stage1, that includes a form of fuel controller right? because right now for the meantime, Im just planning a simple intake and exhaust (downpipe included + cat delete) and maybe a Greddy E-Manage Ultimate as I have more experience tuning with this piggyback computer. Plus, I can't afford right now a proper stand alone :bawling:


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

MostH8D said:


> the interior is not bad. over all i think that car looks pretty sharp. great body and paint it seems too.


it's in the cam mostly lol. if you see it in person (especially the interior), it's not very pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

Bullitt said:


> ajilopez, I am planning to do this one right anytime soon plus I talked with Terry of stage21 here and he says he might be able to pull it off, looking like an original LHD unit.
> 
> and yes, it's in Taft Ave. how'd you know?



well, update us on the progress of this project. =) btw, is the Land Transportation Office allowing registration for Skylines now? about the condo, my ex used to stay there. :bawling:


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

ajilopez said:


> well, update us on the progress of this project. =) btw, is the Land Transportation Office allowing registration for Skylines now? about the condo, my ex used to stay there. :bawling:


ohh i see lol 

well yea, I got a proper OR and CR so I'm assuming it's registered.. and I checked it with LTO and everything's fine. do you have a skyline too ajilopez?


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

> yea, you can feel it in the engine... it seems that it can still produce more because at 280++hp, it still sounds quite asleep... I'm just wondering, when you say stage1, that includes a form of fuel controller right? because right now for the meantime, Im just planning a simple intake and exhaust (downpipe included + cat delete) and maybe a Greddy E-Manage Ultimate as I have more experience tuning with this piggyback computer. Plus, I can't afford right now a proper stand alone



Stage 1 for me, full exhaust (cat delete and downpipes),boost controller, induction and mapping (in my case dastek unichip). Result 385 bhp and a world of difference from standard.


----------



## erngtr (Jun 21, 2008)

im also from the philippines, i own a r32 gtr.. do you know of any places that can make a good lhd dashboard?


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

moffett said:


> Stage 1 for me, full exhaust (cat delete and downpipes),boost controller, induction and mapping (in my case dastek unichip). Result 385 bhp and a world of difference from standard.


ohh okay. so basically, that's 33% more than stock. what an increase for a couple of mods! I'm used to little 4 cylinders producing little gains over simple bolt-ons... at what boost do you reckon the engine will be producing 380hp? thanks 



erngtr said:


> im also from the philippines, i own a r32 gtr.. do you know of any places that can make a good lhd dashboard?


I asked Stage21 (an excellent fiberglass fabricator in Marcos Highway) what are the options, and he told me that he would mold the existing dashboard and adjust the imperfections on his fiberglass mold. I saw what he did on an S15 and it really looked like an original LHD vehicle. 

this is their site although it is under construction:
STAGE21BODYKITS.COM


----------



## skyash (Jul 2, 2008)

Bullitt said:


> ohh okay. so basically, that's 33% more than stock. what an increase for a couple of mods! I'm used to little 4 cylinders producing little gains over simple bolt-ons... at what boost do you reckon the engine will be producing 380hp? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm also from Sta. Rosa, Laguna, Phils, do you know how much it'll cost you to make a custom fiberglass dash for your lhd? I need to make one also for my FD :thumbsup:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I know of a few LHD made R32's. AFAIK you can also use S14 and Z32 steering rack, Z32 being the best if you want to have Hicas, someone also told me it's got best steering ratio. 
As for the dashboard I'll be happy with any info, I'm in no hurry. 
I see in underhood pictures that you got turbos mounted in stock location. Could you try to get pics of the downpipes? Last time I looked it's pretty impossible to fit a nice downpipe there. Maybe Cefiro rack is somewhat different ?
I'm thinking about top mount manifold as I want mine to have somewhere in the region of 500-600hp. It would help in making some space for downpipes and rack.
Have you got a dyno graph of your car ? Maybe downpipes rob you some power... Remember a scandinavian LHD R32 which's owner said that with poor downpipes made to fit he lost about 60bhp.


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

skyash said:


> Hi, I'm also from Sta. Rosa, Laguna, Phils, do you know how much it'll cost you to make a custom fiberglass dash for your lhd? I need to make one also for my FD :thumbsup:


is this for a civic fd? or a mazda?


----------



## skyash (Jul 2, 2008)

ajilopez said:


> is this for a civic fd? or a mazda?


it's for a fd3s mazda


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

zell said:


> I know of a few LHD made R32's. AFAIK you can also use S14 and Z32 steering rack, Z32 being the best if you want to have Hicas, someone also told me it's got best steering ratio.
> As for the dashboard I'll be happy with any info, I'm in no hurry.
> I see in underhood pictures that you got turbos mounted in stock location. Could you try to get pics of the downpipes? Last time I looked it's pretty impossible to fit a nice downpipe there. Maybe Cefiro rack is somewhat different ?
> I'm thinking about top mount manifold as I want mine to have somewhere in the region of 500-600hp. It would help in making some space for downpipes and rack.
> Have you got a dyno graph of your car ? Maybe downpipes rob you some power... Remember a scandinavian LHD R32 which's owner said that with poor downpipes made to fit he lost about 60bhp.


if I can, I will post pics  It seems though they aren't stock, because there is a big thing in the steering rack that gets in the way of the 'ideal' angle for the downpipes..


----------



## Stub (Jul 2, 2008)

zell said:


> I know of a few LHD made R32's. AFAIK you can also use S14 and Z32 steering rack, Z32 being the best if you want to have Hicas, someone also told me it's got best steering ratio.
> As for the dashboard I'll be happy with any info, I'm in no hurry.
> I see in underhood pictures that you got turbos mounted in stock location. Could you try to get pics of the downpipes? Last time I looked it's pretty impossible to fit a nice downpipe there. Maybe Cefiro rack is somewhat different ?
> I'm thinking about top mount manifold as I want mine to have somewhere in the region of 500-600hp. It would help in making some space for downpipes and rack.
> Have you got a dyno graph of your car ? Maybe downpipes rob you some power... Remember a scandinavian LHD R32 which's owner said that with poor downpipes made to fit he lost about 60bhp.


Think this is the guy :
Left-hand drive Skyline GTR R32


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

Stub said:


> Think this is the guy :
> Left-hand drive Skyline GTR R32


Now that's a proper conversion! :clap:


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

just want to share some pics with you guys.



















repaired some minor things here and there. changed spark plugs, fuel filter and air filters with some cheap sponge taiwan stuff. also removed the boost restrictor. now at .9 bar, car runs smoothly and has noticeably more power. :chuckle:


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

some updates on the skyline:

got HKS copy filters for $9 a piece , removed a part of the boost restrictor. now, it's boosting at 1.1 bar and it feels so much more alive than before... this time it really feels like GT-R should... and I just can't get enough of that smooth 6-cylinder sound!!! 
also fixed some stuff at the engine bay, painted some things here and there, and put that funky JDM two-din radio back.
































































now thats what I call a key!!!

upgrades are at turtle's pace right now. will post updates as soon as they happen.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow,I have to say, that conversion looks perfect.:bowdown1:
no sentra dash used here:chuckle:


----------



## R32NicoGT-R (Jul 17, 2006)

yo bullitt.. i'm from the Philippines too (also got a LHD GTR) But just wondering, where did you find that 'boost restrictor? I installed a boost controller in my car but its just not boosting


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

When you installed the boost controller, if it's a solenoid boost controller, removing the little brass restrictor in one of the two tubes that connects to it should have been part of your intall...

PS, @ Bulitt; Very nice LHD conversion. I'm also from Manila; Immigrated to the US and now have a RHD 32 GTR V Spec II.


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

jmotors said:


> Wow,I have to say, that conversion looks perfect.:bowdown1:
> no sentra dash used here:chuckle:


well, if you look at the car in person you'll see traces of cuts on the dashboard. basically, they put all the right parts on to the left side and vice versa lmao


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

R32NicoGT-R said:


> yo bullitt.. i'm from the Philippines too (also got a LHD GTR) But just wondering, where did you find that 'boost restrictor? I installed a boost controller in my car but its just not boosting


What "The J" said


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

The J said:


> When you installed the boost controller, if it's a solenoid boost controller, removing the little brass restrictor in one of the two tubes that connects to it should have been part of your intall...
> 
> PS, @ Bulitt; Very nice LHD conversion. I'm also from Manila; Immigrated to the US and now have a RHD 32 GTR V Spec II.


WOW! VSPEC II... Im drooling! you converted it to LHD too?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Dude stock turbos @ 1.1bar won't last very long and i doubt the map is up to producing the correct settings for that boost pressure. Plus you'll need to look at a new fuel pump and other bits for it to run safely. Dash looks really neat for the LHD conversion. Needs a smaller wheel though, the stock one is like a bus steering wheel!!


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

willrobdon said:


> Needs a smaller wheel though, the stock one is like a bus steering wheel!!


But don't go overboard with it and buy a playstation wheel as some of the members here. IMO stock wheel is nice but you can't compare it to 350mm Nardi one


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Bullitt said:


> some updates on the skyline:
> 
> got HKS copy filters for $9 a piece , removed a part of the boost restrictor. now, it's boosting at 1.1 bar and it feels so much more alive than before... this time it really feels like GT-R should... and I just can't get enough of that smooth 6-cylinder sound!!!
> also fixed some stuff at the engine bay, painted some things here and there, and put that funky JDM two-din radio back.
> ...


*Starts searching all visible spots of grass on earth*.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

lhd conversion actually looks decent


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

some recent pics of the GT-R.

Had some parts of the body repainted to be shiny, buffed and detailed the whole car.





































had a full 3 - inch exhaust + y-pipe done in place of the old, 3.5 to 2.5 to 3 to 2.5 inch one which was made out of household plumbing in some places...










after the exhaust upgrade, the car felt alot faster and more willing to rev in 1st and second gear, but felt weak and LEAN on 3rd gear up... so no full throttle runs on 3rd gear up as of now..

as of last week, the guy who sold us this GT-R had a spare Apexi Power FC with commander lying around in his house.. he sold us the unit + commander for US$550. Is that a good deal?


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Your car is sky high. You sure you can't lower it a teeny bit? I know Manila roads aren't the most forgiving to aggressively lowered cars though. Still.. Neither are LA's. . That's a great deal on the FC as they're usually worth a grand out of box. And in response to previous post. No I haven't converted to LHD. So turning left, dropping passengers off and passing is a real pain, but I just deal with it.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Bullitt said:


> some recent pics of the GT-R.
> 
> Had some parts of the body repainted to be shiny, buffed and detailed the whole car.
> 
> ...


Nice bro! Gun metal paint? I'm currently reconditioning my "track proven" GTR32 here in Manila and planning on repainting it. We boyz should have an e.b sometimes or something.


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

some updates:

installed:

Zeal Coilovers (sold by a member here for a very good price)
Rota P45s
Nismo 260 kph speedometer
Apexi Turbo Timer

work done on it:

repaired minor rust spots
street tuned for 1.1bar giving 11s high rpm AFRs

hoping to install a Nismo clutch that's lying here for some time now along with an HKS head gasket. 

here's some latest pics as of Sept 2009


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

ang ganda ng mga kuha mo :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks! wow another pinoy!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Half Pinoy, half French mate 
And I live in the UK lol


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

lol I would never have guessed that! still nice to see some Pinoy blood in here, esp with the just ended Pacquiao-Cotto fight lol!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah mate, PacMan is the man!!! 

Are you in central Manila or Quezon? How's the driving there with a GT-R?


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> Yeah mate, PacMan is the man!!!
> 
> Are you in central Manila or Quezon? How's the driving there with a GT-R?


I live in Manila. Quezon City area. It's good, even with the traffic. A/C can hold up well to the heat here, along with the engine (though I must say there is some problem on the A/C as its not as cold as a Nissan should be... maybe something about the conversion or a simple leak). It was quite a comfortable ride before having the Zeal coilovers and wheel combo though. It feels so stiff even on the softest settings, and the ride is truly bone jarring with the roads here. It's not very good as a daily driver anymore, but it's not designed to be driven in roads here anyway.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice naman! See my car is silver right now and going to paint it black or gunmetal coz ya know the BNR32 looks nasty on these colors. So what is your baby's HP now? Not a friendly daily driven I see? haha! My Godzirra is about 550 hp, running 11s and 29s on stock boost!  But it's on a shop right now just like you gonna change my very hard hks twin to nismo twin coppermix clutch, to make it more leg friendly during traffics here and add some more HKS stuff, direzza star spec tires etc. Hehe. Maybe we GTR owners in Manila should have our own GTR club here! Wait is your car from cagayan or cebu? Mine I have to wait a almost a year just to have it all clean in papers and have a Manila plate issued here. I'm from Caloocan by the way.. by the way if you need a mechanic that specializes in GTRs I have just the man.. an ex nismo mechanic who lives here in Pinas!

Nice win by pacman by the way! Now bring on the mayweather familiy! lol Bet Floyd sr. gonna said that pacman have more steroids again after bringing he's punch and body up to a natural welterweight. hahaha









my baby's new leg muscle... same as yours?


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

SeR GTR said:


> Nice naman! See my car is silver right now and going to paint it black or gunmetal coz ya know the BNR32 looks nasty on these colors. So what is your baby's HP now? Not a friendly daily driven I see? haha! My Godzirra is about 550 hp, running 11s and 29s on stock boost!  But it's on a shop right now just like you gonna change my very hard hks twin to nismo twin coppermix clutch, to make it more leg friendly during traffics here and add some more HKS stuff, direzza star spec tires etc. Hehe. Maybe we GTR owners in Manila should have our own GTR club here! Wait is your car from cagayan or cebu? Mine I have to wait a almost a year just to have it all clean in papers and have a Manila plate issued here. I'm from Caloocan by the way.. by the way if you need a mechanic that specializes in GTRs I have just the man.. an ex nismo mechanic who lives here in Pinas!
> 
> Nice win by pacman by the way! Now bring on the mayweather familiy! lol Bet Floyd sr. gonna said that pacman have more steroids again after bringing he's punch and body up to a natural welterweight. hahaha
> 
> ...


estimated at 1.1 bar of boost on stock turbo + exhaust + intake only is somewhere around 350~400hp according to some graphs here. the car has yet to be dynoed. everything is fine really. it's just the Zeal coilovers that really hurt the everyday comfort of the car! car is from Cagayan btw.

as for the mechanic, thanks I will contact you if ever we need help. me and my friends are currently handling a fully built R33 GTR at the moment aiming for 1000hp (hopefully :flame: ) at the shop 

nice numbers! where did you dyno yours and where did you run? and what do you mean by 29s? that's a very nice clutch you got there!!!


just to update this thread, more pics:


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Bullitt said:


> estimated at 1.1 bar of boost on stock turbo + exhaust + intake only is somewhere around 350~400hp according to some graphs here. the car has yet to be dynoed. everything is fine really. it's just the Zeal coilovers that really hurt the everyday comfort of the car! car is from Cagayan btw.
> 
> as for the mechanic, thanks I will contact you if ever we need help. me and my friends are currently handling a fully built R33 GTR at the moment aiming for 1000hp (hopefully :flame: ) at the shop
> 
> ...


It was run and dynoed both in Japan and here... but I was still not the owner that time, it was run at brc on 2007 when it got it's 11s on stock boost driven by the Japanese mechanic I was telling you about. They just inform me about it when I bought it, hmmm not bad.  And when I also learned it has mine's ecu and It has numerous car show awards (w/c they gave me the trophies), thats the time I had a very big smile on my face. My avatar actually was a show in m.o.a I think when my nephew took a picture of it, who knows I would own it 2 years after!!!!! The car is not too modified, the Jap mech. just bring out the RB26 natural power w/c is 500hp w/c just enough for me.
29s is the mile run, ya know they also measure this time to the "supercar" category, this is the type of run where other engines likes jdm 4 cylinder turbos are eaten by the "bigboyz". :thumbsup:

Hey nice pic! I really love Gunmetal and Black on a GT-R. Who maintains your GT-R? Autoplus? R33 w/ 1000 hp wooow!! But why not the R32? It's more nimble? That's our very own rotas right? My friend is selling he's RAYS GTV...I'll ask him about it if you like.


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

wow 500hp on stock turbos? what are you boosting? aren't they prone to exploding because of their ceramic wheels? maybe yours has modified turbine wheels to cope up with more boost. pretty impressive numbers really!

nope, HP Racing. I'm actually one of the tuners there so naturally, the car is brought there whenever something is needed. The R33 is a customer's car, not ours. We can't afford to drop money like he does lol! He has CP Pistons, Manley Rods, Haltech, Snow Performance Meth Inj, ID 1000ccs, Bullseye Turbo etc. This will be a great challenge + experience. If you want stainless piping fabrication (hardpipes, downpipes, full-exhaust) to dyno tuning (will be done on Autoteknika's Dynapack), etc, you can go here.

This GT-R is actually my father's. We both share an account here in gtr.co.uk and update this on each other's spare time. He also has an Evo V right now which made 480hp with just changing of turbos, and I currently have an turbo EK9 project car on a tightly budgeted build lol which hopefully will be somewhere around 450hp after the break-in period right now.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Bullitt said:


> wow 500hp on stock turbos? what are you boosting? aren't they prone to exploding because of their ceramic wheels? maybe yours has modified turbine wheels to cope up with more boost. pretty impressive numbers really!
> 
> nope, HP Racing. I'm actually one of the tuners there so naturally, the car is brought there whenever something is needed. The R33 is a customer's car, not ours. We can't afford to drop money like he does lol! He has CP Pistons, Manley Rods, Haltech, Snow Performance Meth Inj, ID 1000ccs, Bullseye Turbo etc. This will be a great challenge + experience. If you want stainless piping fabrication (hardpipes, downpipes, full-exhaust) to dyno tuning (will be done on Autoteknika's Dynapack), etc, you can go here.
> 
> This GT-R is actually my father's. We both share an account here in gtr.co.uk and update this on each other's spare time. He also has an Evo V right now which made 480hp with just changing of turbos, and I currently have an turbo EK9 project car on a tightly budgeted build lol which hopefully will be somewhere around 450hp after the break-in period right now.


Ah ok... good thing you guys know how to "kalikot" RB26s. Very few here locally knows it thats why I go Tsuda san just to have something done to it. The turbos I got are Nismo N1 turbos not stock.  Suspension all nismo also. Basically, I have nothing to say about it's performance just enough to eat a friend's 911 Laguna (w/c will buy an R35 after it's well deserved beating :flame I'll just have the exterior and interior works to be done since napabayaan na after the show. Glad to hear you and your dad share the same passion.. cool evo! but I kinda think you'll also need to change some other engine parts not just the turbo to "maintain" that 480 of yours.

As for the 33 wow halimaw talaga! I've been fond of eks, and b13s and 14s w/ SRs before, but we all know what the true JDM scene is all about (where their starter h.s grad performance car is straight to a Silvia).. so I kinda set my cross hairs to them, the hard thing only is it's converted. I have a Japanese friend who tells me whats up w/ them over there and glad to hear the hottest engines there include the bulletproof SR20, and RB26 so we guys will expect more parts to come.  And he also sends me all the parts I need.

Good luck w/ your Godzilla bro!


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

SeR GTR said:


> Ah ok... good thing you guys know how to "kalikot" RB26s. Very few here locally knows it thats why I go Tsuda san just to have something done to it. The turbos I got are Nismo N1 turbos not stock.  Suspension all nismo also. Basically, I have nothing to say about it's performance just enough to eat a friend's 911 Laguna (w/c will buy an R35 after it's well deserved beating :flame I'll just have the exterior and interior works to be done since napabayaan na after the show. Glad to hear you and your dad share the same passion.. cool evo! but I kinda think you'll also need to change some other engine parts not just the turbo to "maintain" that 480 of yours.
> 
> As for the 33 wow halimaw talaga! I've been fond of eks, and b13s and 14s w/ SRs before, but we all know what the true JDM scene is all about (where their starter h.s grad performance car is straight to a Silvia).. so I kinda set my cross hairs to them, the hard thing only is it's converted. I have a Japanese friend who tells me whats up w/ them over there and glad to hear the hottest engines there include the bulletproof SR20, and RB26 so we guys will expect more parts to come.  And he also sends me all the parts I need.
> 
> Good luck w/ your Godzilla bro!


Ohh N1 turbos! I thought you were still running stock ones! Goodluck with your all-Nismo build!

when I say just a turbo change, what I meant was the only mods were all external (Garret T3/60-1, HP Racing full exhaust, manifold, Greddy E-Manage Blue and a Walbro pump).

Thanks! I'll update this thread as much as I can, and also post the R33 when everything is already done.  PM me also if you have any good offers for parts, and I'll do the same


----------



## MakatiMidNightR (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice to see the other Pinoy R32 owners active over here. I suggest a meet and a photog one day soon.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Bullitt said:


> Ohh N1 turbos! I thought you were still running stock ones! Goodluck with your all-Nismo build!
> 
> when I say just a turbo change, what I meant was the only mods were all external (Garret T3/60-1, HP Racing full exhaust, manifold, Greddy E-Manage Blue and a Walbro pump).
> 
> Thanks! I'll update this thread as much as I can, and also post the R33 when everything is already done.  PM me also if you have any good offers for parts, and I'll do the same


Sure! Le's just do P.Ms and stuff.. and as dude _MakatiMidnightR_ says... meet ups in the near future would be great then a local GT-R club will be better. :thumbsup:


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

yes its ok not that bad, in my area we replacing the OEM dashboard with Nissan Altima dashboard, 

check my car

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126708-my-godzila.html


----------



## MakatiMidNightR (Nov 11, 2008)

@ Bullitt & SeR GTR - Maybe you guys can help me source a windshield for my R32, as my contacts don't have any on hand. Let me know when you guys are free for a quick meet and greet. And Bullitt I want to see how the coils are on your car.

@ Skyline GT-R - I'm loving your rims bro. Perhaps you can help me source a set there in Jeddah if the price is right  There is a Filipino community there that can help send stuff over to my homeland. Thanks!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

MakatiMidNightR said:


> @ Bullitt & SeR GTR - Maybe you guys can help me source a windshield for my R32, as my contacts don't have any on hand. Let me know when you guys are free for a quick meet and greet. And Bullitt I want to see how the coils are on your car.
> 
> @ Skyline GT-R - I'm loving your rims bro. Perhaps you can help me source a set there in Jeddah if the price is right  There is a Filipino community there that can help send stuff over to my homeland. Thanks!


hey , you finally started to talk to others on here now :thumbsup:


----------



## MakatiMidNightR (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Jaycabs, I know it took a while. But now I'm here and can be more active into the forums as I can see more active Pinoy users and decided that its about time for me to chime in.

How are things on your end buddy?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

MakatiMidNightR said:


> Hey Jaycabs, I know it took a while. But now I'm here and can be more active into the forums as I can see more active Pinoy users and decided that its about time for me to chime in.
> 
> How are things on your end buddy?


things are a bit hard at the moment money wise , moved into new home so all my money has gone into that at the moment and the GTR is just sitting on my driveway awaiting more money to be thrown at it so its going be a while lol


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Must be one hell of a conversion , nice job :thumbsup:.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

MakatiMidNightR said:


> @ Bullitt & SeR GTR - Maybe you guys can help me source a windshield for my R32, as my contacts don't have any on hand. Let me know when you guys are free for a quick meet and greet. And Bullitt I want to see how the coils are on your car.
> 
> @ Skyline GT-R - I'm loving your rims bro. Perhaps you can help me source a set there in Jeddah if the price is right  There is a Filipino community there that can help send stuff over to my homeland. Thanks!


I think I can help you get one... but it will come from my friend from Japan. You need a new one or used? where you from dude?


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Bullitt said:


> some updates:
> 
> installed:
> 
> ...


Dude, I think your missing something. Where is the triple info meter that supposedly on the center console? The arrangement sholud like this- the triple meter, aircon controls and radio. It's important coz it displays the boost, battery voltage and oil. I have a friend that can get us a use nismo white face version of the triple meter if you want. Then let's put on instrument panel nismo version white face also w/ 330 km/hr speedo!! 

How's the car? You said initially that it's quite slugigsh. Gonna bet my ass that it's faster than an evo on stock spec. But again maybe you are right about the age factor. w/c reminds me, have you seen an old best motoring vid where they featured the early 90s awd powerhouse GTR 32, Evo 3, and Sti all on stock spec? The BNR32 ate them up big time... I really mean BIG TIME! The Subie being the slowest of the bunch. But is the engine running in tiptop condition? And Imust warn you about those HKS/Greddy immitaion foam air filters... they have very poor filtration properties. You may end up having a very dirty RB26 internally!

I like the idea of the stage21 dash... hmmm. My Godzirra is very spoiled nowadays it's burning my wallet.  After a 150k Nismo super coppermix twin, I am now waiting for a Nismo MAF sensors, a splitire Japan direct ignition coils, a reserve igniter, Nismo gauges, etc. etc. It's addictive! lol Is it a same situation to you? hehe.. What's your tire size by the way? Good luck tol on your project GT-R. Keep us posted.


----------



## MakatiMidNightR (Nov 11, 2008)

SeR GTR said:


> I think I can help you get one... but it will come from my friend from Japan. You need a new one or used? where you from dude?


That would be a great help man. I'm actually just looking for a used one. I almost bought one from DMF in Katipunan but it got sold quickly. As my nick states, I'm located in Makati.

We should round up the boys together and compare notes. I had a very impromptu meeting with Bulllit a few months back when he bought my Zeal coilovers. So we should just match skeds and see what would be best for the group. Would Makati be difficult for you to get to?


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

this is nice.


----------

